# Utah DWR App



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone use the DWR App here: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2 ?
Being new to Utah and not knowing where to go to hunt different species, is this a good resource to use? It seems good but I've not actually gone out using info from this. Anyone out here have any thoughts, opinions? Thanks


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I use it occasionally. I like that it displays property boundaries (BLM, NF, private). It's a little hard to navigate at first, but I think it would be a great way to learn the species and hunt boundaries and habitats.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use it and love it. I also like the ability to pull up your hunt boundaries and current location. Combine that with an app like On X Hunts and it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Do they have an app for Android or do you have to just open that web page through your phone to use it?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Corey_Shoemaker said:


> Do they have an app for Android or do you have to just open that web page through your phone to use it?


I'm on Android. Many of the functions do open to the site but you can get all your licenses, boundaries, and species IDs inside of the app.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

twinkielk15 said:


> I use it and love it. I also like the ability to pull up your hunt boundaries and current location. Combine that with an app like On X Hunts and it's hard to go wrong.


That seems like a decent app but im somewhat questioning it's accuracy... for example the deer units.. the unit numbers are completly wrong. The numbers are is the 600s when they should be in the 1500s


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Dodge360 said:


> That seems like a decent app but im somewhat questioning it's accuracy... for example the deer units.. the unit numbers are completly wrong. The numbers are is the 600s when they should be in the 1500s


Looks fine to me:


----------

